# New to forum



## Tim 357 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi I have just registered with the forum and am looking for some information and help. I have retired and my brother is about to do the same and we are looking to move and live in Cyprus. we are booking to come over in December for a fact finding mission. can anyone suggest a good estate agent to contact for rental properties in the Coral Bay Area please ?


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Paphos direct were great with us , also smartrentz gave a good reputation


----------



## Tim 357 (Aug 21, 2015)

thanks Gasman 1065 just what we were looking for.


----------



## Paula& David (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi we have just brought a property via 
Buysell in coral bay Chris is great and very honest he took us round to view a lot of properties. You can find Buysell properties on Right move.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

Two agents I have used and can recommend are MR RENT Paphos and 123 ASAP paphos. Both can be found on an internet search.


----------



## Tim 357 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks memo 1843 and Paula and David useful info and means we can get an idea on line with a view to visiting a few we short list before coming over as we intend to pop over in December for a visit and to gather some information.Thanks again
Tim


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Tim 357 said:


> Thanks memo 1843 and Paula and David useful info and means we can get an idea on line with a view to visiting a few we short list before coming over as we intend to pop over in December for a visit and to gather some information.Thanks again
> Tim


If you send an email to Becky she will for sure answer you. Now the available properties will be much higher in December than it is now. In high season many landlords try to get as much holidaymakers as possible


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Tim, you will be well looked after here.

Best Wishes

Ray


----------



## Tim 357 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks Ray. Already made to feel at home and very welcome by all the replies to my questions so far. Many more questions to follow I can promise. Looking forward to getting out there and meeting some of you in person !


----------

